# Gibt es eine marquee ersatz?



## Darkjo87Web (28. August 2007)

Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach einem marquee ersatz bzw. eine funktion die den selben effekt mit sich bringt.

Gibt es da was?

Mfg


----------



## Maik (28. August 2007)

Hi,

auf CSS-Basis gibt es keinen Ersatz für das marquee-Element, dafür aber mit Javascript.


http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker.htm
http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker2.htm
http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker3.htm
http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker4.htm
http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker5.htm
http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker6.htm
Das Thema wird ins JS-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Darkjo87Web (29. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe jetzt den Ticker6 genommen.
Nun wollte ich das es so aussieht wie ich es schon in der Seite drin habe

http://www.bnv-bierstetten.de/index.php

Problem ist es, dass ich gerne bei dem Link Gästebuch eine Mousover machen will und die Datum Überschriften in einer anderen Farbe. Aber sobald ich divs oder so rein machen will bleibt der Fader hängen.

MFg


----------



## Maik (1. September 2007)

Hi,


Darkjo87Web hat gesagt.:


> Problem ist es, dass ich gerne bei dem Link Gästebuch eine Mousover machen will und die Datum Überschriften in einer anderen Farbe. Aber sobald ich divs oder so rein machen will bleibt der Fader hängen.


von was für einem "Mouseover" für den Gästebuch-Link im Ticker sprichst du?


```
.fader a:hover {
/* hier folgen die CSS-Formatierungen für den "Mouseover" */
}
```

Die "Datum-Überschriften", die im <u>-Tag eingebettet sind,  lassen sich ganz bequem mit CSS formatieren:


```
.fader u { 
color:yellow; 
}
```


----------



## Darkjo87Web (2. September 2007)

Hallo, also wenn du jetzt auf die Seite gehst und rechts den fader beobachtest, dann siehst du den Link zum Gästebuch.

wenn ich  href="link.htm" geht das Mousover der ganzen Seite da es  in <a></a> steht. Sobald die Endung link.php wird funktioniert er nicht mehr. Warum? Und wieso reagiert der .fader a:hover nicht auf die links?

Mfg


----------



## Maik (2. September 2007)

Darkjo87Web hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich href="link.htm" geht das Mousover der ganzen Seite da es in <a></a> steht. Sobald die Endung link.php wird funktioniert er nicht mehr. Warum?


Du hast doch derzeit in dem "Gästebuch-Link" als Zieladresse *book.php* definiert und das Dokument lässt sich auch problemlos aufrufen. Also was funktioniert daran nicht  mehr? 



Darkjo87Web hat gesagt.:


> Und wieso reagiert der .fader a:hover nicht auf die links?


Du soltest mal die Pseudoklassen in der richtigen Reihenfolge notieren - also:


```
.fader a:link{
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: 8pt;
color: #ffffff;
text-decoration:none;
}

.fader a:visited{
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: 8pt;
color: #ffffff;
text-decoration:none;
}

.fader a:hover{
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: 8pt;
color: #910000;
text-decoration:none;
}
```
oder in Kurzform:


```
.fader a:link, .fader a:visited{
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: 8pt;
color: #ffffff;
text-decoration:none;
}

.fader a:hover{
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: 8pt;
color: #910000;
text-decoration:none;
}
```


----------



## Darkjo87Web (2. September 2007)

Mhm geht. Danke. Also sollte ich Zukunft immer auf die Reihenfolge der Pseudos achten oda?

Noch was, wäre es möglich zwischen den einzelnen Fader Texten (also zwischen jedem neue Datumbereich einen Balken zu machen? Hatte <hr> schon drin, aber da bleibt der Fader immer irgendwie hängen.

Mfg


----------

